# Can you help me find a cheap and small grow tent ?



## BSki8950 (Feb 1, 2010)

Im looking for a non expensive small grow tent. Im growing some autos and just need something not too big. I appreciate any feedback. Thanks.


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Feb 1, 2010)

craigslist, ebay


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 2, 2010)

Yea thanks. Those were the two most obvious ones i looked at first.


----------



## Subnaum (Feb 7, 2010)

Make your own bro! Buys some panda film and some 2x4. I priced it out, its like 100 bucks.. Over a hundy cheaper than a tent that you would buy, and does the same thing. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Tokensmoke10 (Feb 7, 2010)

Or even just PVC and panda film, I don't know what cheaper.


----------



## Locked (Feb 7, 2010)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> Im looking for a non expensive small grow tent. Im growing some autos and just need something not too big. I appreciate any feedback. Thanks.



With shipping it is a lil over a hundred bucks....

hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-REFLECTIVE-INTERIOR-GROW-TENT-CABINET-HYDROPONICS-R_W0QQitemZ370329807329QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item56396069e1


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 7, 2010)

love mine.....
hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/100-REFLECTIVE-GROW-TENT-48-x-24-x-60-HYDROPONICS-BOX_W0QQitemZ170443407562QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item27af3800ca


----------

